

Jimmy Wales quietly launches Wikianswers - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/31/jimmy-wales-quietly-launches-wikianswers/

======
bemmu
Even if the new site is not at all better, it may still find an audience if
users unfamiliar with existing Q&A sites can be directed from Wikia. Surely
users cannot have perfect knowledge of every possible site out there, and will
be highly influenced by what is pushed at them?

